# Tuffa suffolk country boots



## Nativelover (18 April 2017)

For sale Tuffa Suffolk boots hardly worn therefore in excellent condition. Brown size 5 no box £99


----------



## Nativelover (3 May 2017)

Bump


----------



## Nativelover (16 June 2017)

Sold


----------

